# Dobby



## julieann1960 (Feb 29, 2016)

This is my 9 week old boy cockerpoo x


----------



## julieann1960 (Feb 29, 2016)

Puppy love x


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

He's precious; what's his name?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awww he is lovely


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Most excellent name - I foresee socks being very important to Dobby 
Lovely snuggly pup.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lovely pup, have fun!


----------



## julieann1960 (Feb 29, 2016)

I named him dobby as you guessed the character in harry potter film he was loyal faithful friend who would risk his own life for his friends and I thought that would be a very good name lol x


----------



## julieann1960 (Feb 29, 2016)

Marzi you were right dobby nicked my 3 yr old granddaughters sock twice lol so socks are playing big part in dobby's nature lol


----------



## julieann1960 (Feb 29, 2016)

Dobby on prowl for more socks lol


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Kellyf1 (Feb 12, 2016)

He's gorgeous


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

He is way to pretty to be a house elf.....but he will help you round the house just the same.


----------



## julieann1960 (Feb 29, 2016)

Dobby enjoying sunshine today x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Omg. I want to just cuddle with Dobby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

What a cutie!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I do think Dobby is almost totally perfect - lucky, lucky you


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Dobby is so cute! We have a sock monster at our house too and we caused it ourselves. When Sophie was tiny we gave her plastic water bottles to play with, the thin, crinkley ones. We didn't want her to hurt her mouth on them as she chewed so we put one into an old sock and tied a knot in it. Our family room floor is littered with her toys but her favorite toy is the sockbottle! She talks to us while playing with it, only with this toy will she talk. Really funny. She occasionally takes a sock she shouldn't have.


----------



## julieann1960 (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks for your lovely comments he is first cockapoo I've had he is definately smart and crafty lol he already learnt how to sit and give paw never had pup so young be that quick at learning although it's still early years I would recommend this breed to others xx


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

So cute! Looks like a snugly little teddy bear.


----------



## julieann1960 (Feb 29, 2016)

So many have said he doesn't look real looks like he has come from toy shop lol


----------



## TombRaider (Dec 22, 2015)

Absolutely adorable....


----------

